# Mt Nebo B Turkey area Help needed



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm looking for some private land or some public where I would have a good chance at some Turkeys and help would be great. The area runs from mt nebo to Nephi


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Do you even know the boundaries for your hunt? "Mt Nebo to Nephi". Go get the proc and use a map and you'll find that your area is about 6 times larger than you think. :roll: There are at least a dozen more public land populations of turkeys in your area that are not in "Mt Nebo to Nephi". I think you just want a quick easy hunt. Not too many turkey hunts are quick and easy.


----------

